# Completely stuck cant grow!! HELP!?



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok guys i was just starting to get cocky thinking i had this dieting lark all figured out after a very successful cut last summer. Ever since Iv been trying to bulk up.

In the last 2 years iv ran 3 cycles and now current cycle is 750mg test and 300mg deca pw. Im in week 7.

Current weight is 193lb not sure on bodyfat im by no means cut but i can see all my abs, pretty similar to my avi which was taken around start of my cycle.

On previous cycles i only had to look at food and i grew like crazy now i seem to have hit a sticking point been at my current weight for 4 weeks. Upped my carbs and cals slightly but still nothing and getting pretty frustrated. Id be happy with just a lb! if anything i seem to be loosing a little weight lately.

Strength in the gym has been progressing but very slowly a few lifts stuck in rut for a couple of months and a few iv upped a few kg's but nothing major, always train to complete failure with 2-3 forced reps.

Current diet looks like this: 3600 cals, 340g protien, 360g carbs, 90g fat.



Im not sure how accurate my nutrition info on the beef is because different websites say dif things but its roughly right. Oats for breakfast is a solid meal but oats at my 3 work meals are all mixed with milk and drank.

I know everyone will say its my diets thats the problem, so what I want to know is how much do i go increasing it by? It already seems like a huge amount of food im really guna struggle to eat any more everyday! Any help much appreciated.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

look at your diet its no where near enough , if you hit a sticking point you eat more simple .

if you think its hard gaining at 193lbs then imagine how hard it is bulking at 245lbs .


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

ewen said:


> look at your diet its no where near enough , if you hit a sticking point you eat more simple .
> 
> if you think its hard gaining at 193lbs then imagine how hard it is bulking at 245lbs .


Yeh I can imagine mate just cant understand how people can eat more food!

I used that herson bedadict formula? is that right? Well used that work out my maintenance and added 20% so figured id be in the ballpark?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I have 250g of meat 3 times a day plus my shakes and you weigh more than me, just up your portion sizes first, it's not hard.


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

maybe you've hit a ponit where your body is just ajusting itself. as daft as it sounds it does happen, especialy when dieting, but also when bulikng. stick with it though, you'll start picking up again i'm sure.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sharp161 said:


> Yeh I can imagine mate just cant understand how people can eat more food!
> 
> I used that herson bedadict formula? is that right? Well used that work out my maintenance and added 20% so figured id be in the ballpark?


ive not used it , what i do is eat a basic everyday and to gain i add more so i dont have to count macros like you guys would i know if i eat my normal days food and shakes im gtg then i add in more or replace a shake with a meal then over time add an extra shake .

if gaining was easy everyone would be massive .

as you have your basic worked out try adding 20% of the days intake in everyday for 2 weeks and see where your at keep doing that every 2-3 months until you double it .

your first 3 meals would equal my first meal .


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

im currently eating 250 grams of chicken twice a day with 60 grams of rice twice a day plus oat, tuna bananas.

and im dieting and only weight 12st 10


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok so lets say i make myself a bulking shake and manage to get 1000 cals in there when should I have this at breakfast? Pre workout? Or spread out throughout the day?

Or would I be better off with multiple smaller shakes through the day?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sharp161 said:


> Ok so lets say i make myself a bulking shake and manage to get 1000 cals in there when should I have this at breakfast? Pre workout? Or spread out throughout the day?
> 
> Or would I be better off with multiple smaller shakes through the day?


Any time u want, contrary to popular belief u can digest, absorb and assimilate more than 30g protein in a sitting!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sharp161 said:


> Ok so lets say i make myself a bulking shake and manage to get 1000 cals in there when should I have this at breakfast? Pre workout? Or spread out throughout the day?
> 
> Or would I be better off with multiple smaller shakes through the day?


Have at least two of them for a start!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

simple maths

more cals in than out not hard

if your not growing your not eating enough


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Much the same as Ewen i don't count macro's i just use instinct for diet and training,i am dieting on this at moment and losing weight but filling out too!

1 50g oats 45 g whey

2 after training 100g whey,3 tbs mct oil,50g oats,6g creatine mono on non train days i miss this meal.

3 10 oz rump,two eggs,cooked in evoo and 1 slice whole grain toast

4 can tuna in wholemeal pitta

5 8 oz chicken breast/veg/onion/garlic/small amount brown rice

6 nuts

7 whey/30 g oats mct-if energy too low

8 8oz ckicken as other 1 but no rice

To get bigger i do not stop eating for long!

The above is non aas if i was on gear protein would be 50% higher on diet!

To bulk i would have above plus far more carbs and 3 more whey drinks with all sorts in.

My motto; You cannot build a battle ship without metal!


----------



## Jeckyll (Sep 19, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Any time u want, contrary to popular belief u can digest, absorb and assimilate more than 30g protein in a sitting!!!


What would you say is the max amount of protein you could put in a shake without wasting/pis sing it all away? 60g?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jeckyll said:


> What would you say is the max amount of protein you could put in a shake without wasting/pis sing it all away? 60g?


Depends on you and what your doing/gear etc

After training i use 100 g but i am a bear like creature!

You need to experiment with your own body on this one start 50 g and you will not be far off


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Try adding more fat into your diet easy kcals,


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jeckyll said:


> What would you say is the max amount of protein you could put in a shake without wasting/pis sing it all away? 60g?


no alot more

especially if decent size and using PED's


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sharp161 said:


> Ok so lets say i make myself a bulking shake and manage to get 1000 cals in there when should I have this at breakfast? Pre workout? Or spread out throughout the day?
> 
> Or would I be better off with multiple smaller shakes through the day?


have 2 first one around 1 hour pre workout then 1 after workout then still have your meal , this will fuel and replenish and your meal will be the builder , make sure you have a high protein shake before bed i have about 70g of protein thats actual protein not powder .



Fatstuff said:


> Any time u want, contrary to popular belief u can digest, absorb and assimilate more than 30g protein in a sitting!!!


totally agree , the intestines are around 7 feet long it can hours to fully digest food and strip it off its nutrients .



biglbs said:


> Much the same as Ewen i don't count macro's i just use instinct for diet and training,i am dieting on this at moment and losing weight but filling out too!
> 
> 1 50g oats 45 g whey
> 
> ...


mct oil is king , its great to bulk and to lean up with but drink to much to soon and you get the squirts :lol:


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

i say this to a few people use oil, nuts and honey to bulk your cals up. start adding natural youghurt to your shakes?


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Alright cheers guys apreciate all the comments i do tend to eat pretty clean so guna be a bit more naughty and add in a few lean burgers and some bread and a couple of big **** shakes.

I am a bit worried if i bump it up so much am just guna get massively fat though.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u wont get fat overnight lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

it takes years of dedication :rolleye:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sharp161 said:


> Alright cheers guys apreciate all the comments i do tend to eat pretty clean so guna be a bit more naughty and add in a few lean burgers and some bread and a couple of big **** shakes.
> 
> I am a bit worried if i bump it up so much am just guna get massively fat though.


If you start getting fat just bring the cals back down again.

People do like to over complicate things.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

I hit a sticking point for 6 months weight would not increase but i did no want to just eat more of everything as i know i would have put fat on , i just added extra protein in every meal e.g. extra 2 eggs breakfast , instead of 200g chicken upped it to 250g. tin of tuna upped it to tin and half , tub of cottage cheese upped to tub and half etc. i gained 6 pounds in 2 months lean muscle .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Smitch said:


> If you start getting fat just bring the cals back down again.
> 
> People do like to over complicate things.


 :lol:


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

big vin said:


> I hit a sticking point for 6 months weight would not increase but i did no want to just eat more of everything as i know i would have put fat on , i just added extra protein in every meal e.g. extra 2 eggs breakfast , instead of 200g chicken upped it to 250g. tin of tuna upped it to tin and half , tub of cottage cheese upped to tub and half etc. i gained 6 pounds in 2 months lean muscle .


also added more fats almonds, olive oil


----------

